# :)



## hamernhonkers (Sep 28, 2007)




----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

I see bands.... lots of bands.

Oh and not one bird looking at you. Sooooo, either a) these are decoys, or b) you are a master of concealment.


----------



## hamernhonkers (Sep 28, 2007)

Not decoys


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

GPS co-ordinates or it didn't happen.


----------



## robiland (Jan 20, 2008)

I agree with LostinLouisian. GPS or invite me so I can confirm!


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

I'll be down that way for Thanksgiving.;-)


----------



## fish-n-fool (May 26, 2009)

Me too! hard to not know that place with that background. HE HE.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

I'll be down there for Christmas too! Let's shoot geese and quail!


----------



## hamernhonkers (Sep 28, 2007)

fish-n-fool said:


> Me too! hard to not know that place with that background. HE HE.


Not to worried as I have similar pics like this from 3 different states all with very close back grounds


----------



## richard rouleau (Apr 12, 2008)

hope fully they will be around for the opener


----------



## hamernhonkers (Sep 28, 2007)

richard rouleau said:


> hope fully they will be around for the opener


Pretty sure they'll be around for us still man. Bad news though, the wma took a hit again and dikes were breached on a bunch of the checks.

Give me a call and I'll catch you up on what's going on before the hunt starts.


----------



## cootlover (Sep 26, 2015)

Richard it wouldn't matter if there was ten times that many Hammer would just miss-/|\\-


----------



## hamernhonkers (Sep 28, 2007)

cootlover said:


> Richard it wouldn't matter if there was ten times that many Hammer would just miss-/|\\-


When you goona get your butt down here and put your money where your mouth is

I told ya I'd have no problem killing your limit too


----------

